# Knifflige PS CS Frage: Text an Kreis ausrichten (nicht im herkömmlichen Sinne)



## bauer (8. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich hab, wie das Topic schon verrät, eine knifflige Photopshop (Version CS) Frage. Ich möchte einen Text an einem Kreis ausrichten. Prinzipiell geht das ja seit CS ganz einfach, in dem man einen kreisförmigen Pfad erstellt und anschließend mit dem Textwerkzeug auf den Pfad klickt und Text an Pfas ausrichten wählt. Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist aber, dass die Schrift am unteren Teil des Kreises für den Betrachter auf dem Kopf steht. Ich möchte aber, dass der Kreis quasi in 2 Teile geteilt wird. Am oberen Teil des Kreises wird der Text ganz klassisch ausgerichtet, aber unteren Teil aber, soll der Text so geschrieben stehen, dass er für den Betrachter _nicht_ auf dem Kopf steht. Ich hab schon ewig rumprobiert, aber habe keine exakte Methode gefunden um das zu realisieren.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen Smile

Wenn ich mich unklar ausgedrückt habe, einfach sagen ;-)

flo


----------



## Boromir (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ruf mal die Hilfe in Photoshop auf und gib dort bei Suchen "Erstellen von Text auf Pfaden" ein. Dort ist beschrieben wie man den Text spiegeln kann. Wenn du dir zwei gleich große Pfade anlegst und einen oben und den anderen unten beschriftest, danach den unteren spiegelst müsste es klappen.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## McAce (8. Mai 2005)

Ganz einfach du erstellst erstmal einen Pfad für die obere Hälfte von Links nach rechts, 
dann wie du schon geschrieben hast mit Texttool den oberen Text schreiben. 

Für die untere Hälfte wendest du einen Trick an
 und zwar ziehst du einen zweiten Kreis also einen Referenzkreis (der nur als Hilfe dient
und nach gebrauch wieder gelöscht wird) auf neuer Ebene.
Der Kreis sollte vom Mittelpunkt des Orginal Kreis so groß gezogen werden das er die obere Kante des oberen Textes berührt.

Nun ziehst du mit dem Pfadtool den unteren Kreisboben des neu erstellten Referenzkreises von links nach rechts nach und schreibst wie gewohnt den Text.

Jetzt ist auch der untere Text wie gewünscht zu lesen.


----------



## bauer (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,

beim Versuch deinen Tipp umzusetzen, bin ich auf eine Lösung gestoßen die dem ein oder andern noch etwas simpler erscheinen mag. Und zwar zieht man auch den besagten Kreis. Jedoch gleich mit dem Ellpisen-Pfad-Tool. Anschließend schreibt man seinen Text und spiegelt den besagten Kreis horizontal...

Die Idee mit dem zweiten Kreis ist aber auf jedenfall der entscheidente Schritt!

Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## McAce (9. Mai 2005)

Gut zu wissen werde ich gleich mal testen, tja so lernt man wieder was neues.


----------

